# Long fibrous strands on stool



## Matt b

This morning when I had a bowel movement I noticed many small white fibrous strands in my stool.Needless to say I was a little freaked out. I first began to think about what I have eaten in the last week or so that could of caused this yet nothing comes to mnd at all.After more investigation I found many long dry strands in my stool. it looks almost like long white strands from a corn stalk or something. They are a few inches long and as thin as paper. Some parts of them are as thin as hair.I wish I had a microscope with me! I just cannot think of anything that I ate that looked anything like this!The only thing that even comes close is I have been eating dried pruned every day. The prunes are red but maybe this is there skin in some way. It looks so much like undigested fiber yet I haven't eaten anything that looks anything like this at all!I am of course freaked out I could have some kind of parasite. I have feared this for a while now.What could this be? I know it's hard to imagine it without a pic but they are very fabric looking. At the top they are flat then they taper into almost strand like strings. almost thin straw like in some places. Sounds like undigested fiber to me but I haven't eaten anything that I know of that would of produced this.


----------



## em_t

Could be mucus? You can produce much more of it if you've been constipated. I often find undigested bits of food in my stools, my doctor told me its nothing to worry about. Fibrous foods like fruit and vegetable peels aren't digested by the body anyway, which is why they help with constipation.


----------



## em_t

Could be mucus? You can produce much more of it if you've been constipated. I often find undigested bits of food in my stools, my doctor told me its nothing to worry about. Fibrous foods like fruit and vegetable peels aren't digested by the body anyway, which is why they help with constipation.


----------



## em_t

Doh, posted twice!


----------



## Matt b

After much thinking of what I have eaten the last few days I remember when I ate dinner at someone elses house I ate some pea pods as part of a salad. First time i have eaten pea pods in a long time. I remember they were very cunchy. That was on Tuesday and today is Friday. Could this be the outside of undigested pea pods?When I looked at these strands under a magnifying glass they almost look wood like close up in some areas.Any opinions on this? I'm not really wanting to ask anyone I know in person.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Tough parts of food, particularly plant foods, tend to come out the way they went down. Something like the stringy parts of a pea pod would look like that.I think something like that could look a bit like a strand of wood. It is normal to have some things like that in the stool, so nothing to worry about other than it looks funny.


----------

